

Is Science Just a Matter of Faith? - ubasu
http://partialobjects.com/2011/04/is-science-just-a-matter-of-faith/

======
msluyter
This is a better essay than the title suggested it would be. Although it makes
an interesting point, it seems somehow incomplete to me. There's an important
distinction between beliefs that can be falsified and those that can't.
Science, generally, should consist mostly of the former, and even though I may
"believe" a certain set of scientific experts based on their authority, I also
try to hold those beliefs lightly/provisionally, and open to falsification or
modification in light of new evidence.

